# Orchid oothecae update



## Kris (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Me again. I've been thinking and thinking (and thinking) about the orchid oothecae I have, and doing the timing/math, and I'm taking the three that I have "off the market," so to speak. After doing a lot more research, I'm concerned about their viability. Two haven't hatched in a timely manner and were intended to be freebie "add-ons" to the third fresh ooth, BUT, now I'm too worried to even consider selling the third! (And yes, I'm probably too concerned to even give it away) I know for a fact that the matings of both females were successful, but I wouldn't be doing anyone any justice at all by selling what may end up being a 'bad product', basically. (And of course, one might imagine my heartbreak at not seeing any little red-bodied babies running around by now!)  

Either way, so sorry for the delay in notice here--just trying to do the right thing by trusting my instincts, and with the time that I have (very limited at the moment), and for mantids and mantid-lovers as a whole. If anyone has any other tips/advice on these oothecae, I'm more than happy to hear. Otherwise, I still have other nymphs/oothecae/adults available and I'm working through your emails. (no orchid nymphs or oothecae, I'm afraid. Only two adult females.....gravid???) sigh.

Cheers

Kristen


----------



## spawn (Jan 14, 2008)

Kristen, this might be the most obvious question, but I'll shamelessly ask it anyways: have you waited enough time for the ooths to hatch? Ooths can be screwy and take much longer than the 'norm' to hatch. Rick can chime in on this.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 14, 2008)

yer think its best..after u telling me the 1st 2 havent hatched and they where laid just under 3 months ago it dont sound very good..well if the 1st ones hatch and your confident that the other ooth will be fine please let me know


----------



## mantisguy101 (Jan 14, 2008)

Heeeey Kris, what about the ghosts?


----------



## mantisguy101 (Jan 15, 2008)

hmmm. anyone have kris's email?


----------



## Guest_Manti-Rich_* (Jan 15, 2008)

Kris said:


> Hi EveryoneMe again. I've been thinking and thinking (and thinking) about the orchid oothecae I have, and doing the timing/math, and I'm taking the three that I have "off the market," so to speak. After doing a lot more research, I'm concerned about their viability. Two haven't hatched in a timely manner and were intended to be freebie "add-ons" to the third fresh ooth, BUT, now I'm too worried to even consider selling the third! (And yes, I'm probably too concerned to even give it away) I know for a fact that the matings of both females were successful, but I wouldn't be doing anyone any justice at all by selling what may end up being a 'bad product', basically. (And of course, one might imagine my heartbreak at not seeing any little red-bodied babies running around by now!)
> 
> Either way, so sorry for the delay in notice here--just trying to do the right thing by trusting my instincts, and with the time that I have (very limited at the moment), and for mantids and mantid-lovers as a whole. If anyone has any other tips/advice on these oothecae, I'm more than happy to hear. Otherwise, I still have other nymphs/oothecae/adults available and I'm working through your emails. (no orchid nymphs or oothecae, I'm afraid. Only two adult females.....gravid???) sigh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest_Manti-Rich_* (Jan 15, 2008)

I will send you a PM about my desire to purchase the remaining Orchid adult females.

Manti-Rich


----------



## Kris (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi there

apologies for the delay in response

how long can they take?

cheers

kris



spawn said:


> Kristen, this might be the most obvious question, but I'll shamelessly ask it anyways: have you waited enough time for the ooths to hatch? Ooths can be screwy and take much longer than the 'norm' to hatch. Rick can chime in on this.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 27, 2008)

Kris said:


> Hi thereapologies for the delay in response
> 
> how long can they take?
> 
> ...


has it been more than 60 daYS?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

i take it it didnt hatch?


----------

